# My Samoyed



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's a picture of our 15 year old Samoyed, Im hoping she will get along with my GR pup. Maybe she will potty train her:crossfing 7 days and counting till Layla comes home:uhoh:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Ooooh! Samoyed! The *smiling* dog


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I love Samoyed's they're so beautiful. I had to groom one once, was a very sweet dog


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful dog. She carries her age so well!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Beautiful photo of the smiling dog. My parents got a Samoyed when I went away to college. Had him for twelve years. My mom just loved that dog to death. She said no other dog could ever compare to him. Actually his urn with his ashes were buried with my mom. She wanted that and so they put the urn at her feet in the casket. I just love those dogs. They are so adorable with that constant smile. Even if they are upset, they are still smiling. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I brought a puppy home to my 12 1/2 year old Great Pyrenees. The first two weeks Goliath did growl and nip at Brady. I thought maybe it was not such a good idea, but Goliath never hurt Brady, and Brady was still all over him. Then I realized that Goliath was just setting the rules. They now sleep together. Brady curls right against Goliath. Goliath also gets a lot of enjoyment just watching all the puppy antics. Goliath is also teaching Brady how to be a great watch dog. They are great company for each other.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a beauty! I do hope she enjoys her new pup buddy! Let us know of their progress when they finally meet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! I had a Sammy for a short time. My DH was so afraid of him. I had to find a home for him. I loved that Dog. If I knew then what I know now about Dogs, I would have given DH up!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful dog... I have to min. american eskimo's


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

She's pretty! I used to own one, her name was BO named after Bo Derrick because she was just so pretty too.

Mine used too pull you on a sled out in the snow. Jeremy would hook her up and she loved it.


----------

